# 9 inches Bandsaw



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Is 9" bandsaw good enough to shape the 1 3/4" body & neck. I had read some where you need 14" bandsaw. There is a big price difference between 9" & 14" bandsaw. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I did a lot of general woodworking many years ago...not building guitars.

Personally, I would get a band saw with a minimum 12 inch throat depth. Otherwise, it will be very limiting. Buy a quality product. My band saw needed a fair amount of ongoing maintenance/attention ...likely because it was a very inexpensive import. Given that it was not dependable, it became annoying and extremely frustrating.

It is also very advantageous to learn how to repair broken blades.

You might also ask yourself how often you will use the band saw in the future. If you are getting this for one build, I would find someone who will let you use/rent theirs.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

as greco says, the 12" throat allows you to cut shapes, bodies, resaw larger pieces to bookmatch, good general purpose saw. a small 9" 3 wheeled bandsaw crept into the shop as well for cutting smaller things, bone nuts, brass, but my favourite for cutting body shapes is a 24" scroll saw by Rockwell. what has really happened in the shop is that tools were purchased to do the job they do best, anything to get production up. as a hobbyist needs are different.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's better than no band saw at all! The big thing with smaller band saws is that you may not have the swing room to cut all the way around a body in one continuous cut. You may have to back up and go at it from a different side or different angle at some point. Still better and straighter than a jig saw. If you want to get into re-sawing guitar tops (sawing something that's 12" to 16" wide) you will need more than a 14" band saw anyway. 16" would be nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mr trick said:


> .......my favourite for cutting body shapes is a 24" scroll saw by Rockwell.


I would certainly give a lot of consideration to one of these. Very handy for several applications.

To be fair, my opinions are old/outdated and I have no accurate knowledge as to what is available and at what prices.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't forget to look around for used equipment too. I bought my 14" band saw used for $150 off an old guy that was getting out of wood working.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

My first 3 builds were done with a jigsaw and a router table, so I don't doubt that a 9" bandsaw could get the job done. It's less-than-ideal, and the process might be frustrating (you'll probably have to attack a body from a few different angles rather than in one fell swoop), but you could make it work. 

(FWIW, I got my 14" benchtop bandsaw used for about $100, and a 22" benchtop scrollsaw used for about $80. If you don't mind doing a bit of lubricating and fettling, the used market is your best friend.)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Taylor said:


> My first 3 builds were done with a jigsaw and a router table, so I don't doubt that a 9" bandsaw could get the job done. It's less-than-ideal, and the process might be frustrating (you'll probably have to attack a body from a few different angles rather than in one fell swoop), but you could make it work.
> 
> (FWIW, I got my 14" benchtop bandsaw used for about $100, and a 22" benchtop scrollsaw used for about $80. If you don't mind doing a bit of lubricating *and fettling,* the used market is your best friend.)


@Taylor..Thanks for adding to my vocabulary and knowledge:
*Fettling *is a word that is used in several different senses. Most of the uses of the word relate to cleaning, polishing, and maintaining systems so that they will be functional or will remain functional. The word itself is derived from a root word referring to “condition,” as seen in the phrase* “in fine fettle,*” which is meant to convey that the person or object being described is in good condition, shape, or health.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I think your best bet would be to find a used bandsaw on kijiji.

I use a 14 inch beaver (old enough that it was made in Guelph) that I picked up for 150.

An older 12" sears would be the smallest I would want to go (probably get one around $100).
Buy good blades for it, I use r &d blades in gta. I order them via phone and they deliver them to my door.
1/2inch 3 tpi skip tooth blade is a good general blade, 3/8 or even 1/4 is good for the tigh curves of a guitar body.

I don't know your location but I do know a guy in Peterborough that has an old 16" beaver bandsaw that he's planning on selling that would probably require no work (he tunes them up and sells them).

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It also comes down to available space. A 9" band saw is a bench top tool. A 14" or larger is going to take up a fair chunk of floor space. And you need space around it as well. Sure, bigger is always better, but not if you don't have room for it.


----------

